# Alternative therapies



## wistful (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi,
I am a fully qualified complementary therapist and shall shortly be relocating to Portugal. I have not been able to find any thing regards legislation for complementary therapist there, does any one have any experience? Are there other therapists on this site who know what the legal requirements are please?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I cannot offer specific help I'm afraid but just to warn you that regulations have been tightened considerably this year according to my chiropractor. She has had to bring in new systems and is under far more scrutiny and finds it overbearing. And she is Portuguese!

I don't envy you in your start-up but wish you all the best with your venture.


----------

